# West Riding Pauper Lunatic Asylum (High Royds) April'11



## KelseyRebecca98 (May 11, 2011)

Pictures been stored on my laptop awhile so though id upload them, Visited with ROYALBOB in April, Thanks Mikeylove who guided us round this place 

Abit of history although it's been done alot of times, 

High Royds Hospital is a former psychiatric hospital south of the village of Menston, West Yorkshire, England. The hospital is located in the City of Leeds metropolitan borough as the border with the City of Bradford metropolitan borough passes between the hospital and the village. It was first opened on 8 October, 1888 as the West Riding Pauper Lunatic Asylum, and was closed in stages between 25 February, 2003 and June of the same year.




High Royds by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr

In the clock tower.




Looking up by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Double Clock by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Clock by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




In the clock tower by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Clocks by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr

In the building.





Food counter by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr





Board by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Hall by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Fire Exit by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Fireplace by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Roofage by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Hallway by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Peely Wall by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Detail by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Room by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Phonebooth by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Hangers by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Red Roof by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Sringe by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Windows by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Doorage by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## King Al (May 11, 2011)

Super pics as usual KR! Love that clock


----------



## Snips86x (May 11, 2011)

Great find, this place looks massive. Did you run into any security issues - Like King Al - Love the clock - Fantastic pictures.


----------



## UrbanX (May 11, 2011)

Wow, that's how it's done! 
Excellent Asylum report, great selection of pics!


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for feedback 




anpanman said:


> Great find, this place looks massive. Did you run into any security issues - Like King Al - Love the clock - Fantastic pictures.



Thanks and it is! We didn't get caught, had to wait in clock tower for 20 mins as there was a security bloke walking up and down hallway, think he was more scared than us!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 11, 2011)

Wow, another cracking report and some excellent photos. Excellent stuff


----------



## night crawler (May 11, 2011)

I like the first photo but the clock is just superb.


----------



## Snips86x (May 12, 2011)

Just noticed how clean and tidy the outside is. All the windows look entact and the grass so neatly mown. Any ideas why? These places tend to be run down and overgrown.


----------



## jjstenso (May 12, 2011)

anpanman said:


> Just noticed how clean and tidy the outside is. All the windows look entact and the grass so neatly mown. Any ideas why? These places tend to be run down and overgrown.



That's because it's undergoing re-development!


----------



## tim1989 (May 12, 2011)

Another set of brilliant pics! Looks a good explore, one I definitely want to do very soon!


----------



## Snips86x (May 12, 2011)

tim1989 said:


> Another set of brilliant pics! Looks a good explore, one I definitely want to do very soon!



I wish I could visit it. Its about 4 hours up to wakefield from here


----------



## ninjastyle (May 15, 2011)

tried so many times to get in here but never have
nice pics!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 15, 2011)

jjstenso said:


> That's because it's undergoing re-development!



Correct, but that does not necessarily mean well cut grass and tidy grounds. In the case of High Royds the Administration Building is listed and a requirement of the Planning Grant was that the grounds and parkland, not affected by building works, be kept tidy and neat - a case of Planning Officers getting it right for once. The Developers are also making the grounds and parkland a great selling point in their advertising.


----------



## waley_bean (May 18, 2011)

The fireplace is beautiful and I love the old wallpaper!


----------

